

Last of original Navajo 'code talkers' dies at 93 - anigbrowl
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/06/04/last-of-original-group-of-navajo-code-talkers-dies/9978541/

======
pdevr
Posted here already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7848945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7848945)

